# canary islands with a camper



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi all, just wondering if anyone has had experience of taking a camper to the canary islands and any info on campsites. thanks in advance and all the best, seanoo


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Canary Islands*

Hi

I have visited Fuerteventura, Lanzarote and Tenerife and have never seen a motorhome there.

The shipping cost is restrictive and you seem to have to book a long way in advance.

I am aware of only one campsite on the islands, namely Camping Nauta on Tenerife island.

The Spanish tourist office in London might be able to assist, but given that flights to the islands are as little as £50 on way.........

I looked at Malta as an alternative, easier to get to etc.

Russell


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

seanoo said:


> hi all, just wondering if anyone has had experience of taking a camper to the canary islands and any info on campsites. thanks in advance and all the best, seanoo


Hi Seanoo,

We toured the Canary Islands in Jan - May 2000 we visited five of the seven islands. On the whole camp sites are poor, a couple run by the Dutch are of a better standard. Wild camping is not a problem.

You are looking at £1500/£1600 for the return crossing. The crossings about 36 hours and there is one sailing a week.

Inter island ferries are quite cheap comparison.

Ferry details at http://www.directferries.co.uk/canary_islands.htm

Campsite details at http://tinyurl.com/y2sq43

I've got more details somewhere but I can't put my finger on them at present

Safe travelling

Don


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Canary Islands*

Hello Don

The ferry prices really are quite frightening when compared to Pompey - Bilbao for example.

I wonder if there is the option to go on a freighter as some of those ships are of the Ro-Ro design. Not sure who the lead operator is for freight to and from the Canaries.

Whilst I really dislike flying, the figures do not add up for a trip by road/sea.

Russell


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Canary Islands*



Rapide561 said:


> Hello Don
> 
> The ferry prices really are quite frightening when compared to Pompey - Bilbao for example.
> 
> ...


Russell,

There is/was a ferry from Morocco to the Canary's I don't know whether it's still running or not.
Don


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Canary Islands*

Hi Don

I do not think the service runs any more. If it does, I can't find a trace of it but I know a girl who lives on Tenerife. Email sent as I am curious now.

Russell


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Canary Islands*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi Don
> 
> I do not think the service runs any more. If it does, I can't find a trace of it but I know a girl who lives on Tenerife. Email sent as I am curious now.
> 
> Russell


Russell,

See http://www.afrol.com/articles/22838

Don


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We did see a couple of m/homes on Tenerife a couple of years ago,they were parked quite near the beach at Playa de las Americas and obviously together.We have been to the canaries for the last 12-13 years and they are the only m/homes we have ever seen.They were both very old Hymers of little financial value,perhaps for a reason after seeing the driving standards over there.

I wouldn't like to take a valuable van over because of the maniac drivers and also fear of crime,wild camping imo would be too risky especially leaving the van unattended.Add to that the prohibitive cost of the ferry crossing and it makes a package holiday more attractive.  (2 weeks to Lanzarote  )

Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Canary Islands*

Interesting info, Don.

Fuerteventura was my favvourite of the Islands, being the least developed of the three I had visited. It is also a windy place, so a windmill would be useful for power.

Russell


----------



## 107990 (Oct 30, 2007)

The main departure point is from Cadiz. It use to be Transmediteranea, but i think they have gone and been replaced by Acciona. I think you will find there are more than one a week. I have seen the ferries very frequently coming in and out of Cadiz.


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi seenoo,

We were there on holiday beginning of Dec 07 at Los Cristianos and noticed 6 or so MH's parked up overnight on a quiet carpark just out of town to the east. One was from Scotland I think. Did not get to speak to the people and ask questions but spoke to a local resident who had his parked outside his apartment. He said it is not a problem travelling inter Island and he had just spent 6 weeks in La Gomera. There would seem to be only one campsite in the North of the Island. Wild camping is tolerated but only just he said. As far as waste disposal,!!!!!!

Cheers

Alan


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I saw a couple on Fuerte when we were there in Feb 06. I think Mary Tisdall did a trip over there in an old MMM - it had ferry details from Spain , but when that was, I'm not sure!


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

back in the 80s serveral of my mates did a 6 week windsurf trip to fute in a van, they got the ferry from cadiz to lanza then lanza to fute. They were so short of cash that three of the guys windsurfed over from lanza to fute !
We saw several spanish caravans last time we were there


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: Canary Islands*



Don Madge said:


> Rapide561 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Don
> ...


from sunny futeventura.com

Just a few days to go and the continent of Africa will be closer to Fuerteventura then ever. On the 10th of December ferry company Naviera Armas, who are celebrating their 65th anniversary this year, will start connections from Puerto del Rosario to Tarfaya in Morocco. The crossing will take three hours forty five minutes. The ferry that will carry out the crossings, the "Assalama" is 102 metres long and can carry 510 passengers.

Latest news on prices is that a journey in either direction "en butaca" will cost 49€, and that for a car 97€. Discounts will be available for people 60 or over as well as under 26, meaning the cost will be45€. A car with 2 passengers will cost 372€ for a return trip. The official start date for the route will be 12th January 2008.

http://www.naviera-armas.com/index.php?id_pagina=1&idioma=en


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Been to Los Christianos in Tenerife for past 2 years and saw 3 permanently touring round town and parking up near a big Hotel on the hill name can't remember. They were fine specimens but never seemed to be occupied had a good look round outside though - sad I know. They always had their silverscreens on inside and all curtains drawn.

They were the same again year after and no doubt my parents will see them again in Feb. Wish I was there right now! booo hooo!


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Motorhome in Lanzarote*

Just returned from a holiday in Lanzarote and saw this UK registered m/home in the harbour car park at Playa Blanca.In the background is the ferry to Fuertaventura.I didn't manage to speak to the owner as he was out but it must be worth the expensive ferry from Northern Spain.

There are plenty of wild camping spots in Lanzarote,we saw about 6-7 m/homes near the coast on the north east of the island.Water is a precious commodity on the canary islands,bottled water is recommended for drinking,I don't know where they manage to get the water for the on board tanks,but I suppose you could find a friendly local.

Grey and black water disposal could also be a problem as we didn't see any campsites when we toured round the island in a hire car.The roads are a lot quieter than Tenerife and driving was quite enjoyable.

With a decent sized solar panel and a couple of leisure batteries I think you would be self sufficient and not need a hook up.To justify the expensive ferry crossing you would have to stay long term,possibly over the winter-temperatures are 23-25 C at this time of year.Inter island hopping the Canaries on the ferries is relatively cheap although I wouldn't like to drive my pride and joy on Tenerife.

Steve


----------

